# Oticons Faculty 2018 Assignment 3 Revisited



## rlw (Oct 12, 2018)

I entered the Oticons Faculty competition this last year because they are VERY good at providing in depth constructive criticism if you request it. Due to some last minute time constraints however, I was forced to release my 3 assignments in a very tight schedule. However being under this time pressure was a good experience for me. While I was not a finalist, I was very thankful for the encouraging remarks and constructive criticism I received in their comment letter. The third assignment each year is a 90 second track based on a script scene for a new movie. This year's script was for an opening scene for a Tesla movie. In the scene he was about to run his first test of the Tesla Coil. I was extremely happy that the judges felt my score and mockup were well done and on target. They further commented that if I could consistently create tracks at this level, then I had a future in film scoring. Their one criticism was that I should have added more orchestra color to increase the excitement even though they were very impressed with my orchestra skills. The main reason for this criticism is that I had continued with my same sound palette which I used for Battle of the Bows (strings and piano) with some additional percussion and subtle brass. This last week, as an exercise, I decided to revisit this track so I added more brass, woodwinds and a small taste of synths. I decided to post my revision in case there were some other talented film composers that would be open to provide constructive comments. This forum has been a great resource for me because of the unselfish commitment of so many talented musicians. Hope you enjoy and thank you in advance for any insights you wish to share.


----------

